# Shaky Head Rig



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

Okay.... I've heard too many better bass fisherman talk about the shaky head worm rig and how well it's working. 
I know how to rig it but I was wondering if any of you have tried it.
What is the technique once it hits the bottom ? 
Im sure there is some shaking to be done, thus the name, but should I be dragging it and shaking some more or just leave it there like a drop shot rig for awhile.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Just drag it slowly. That is all I do, very easy to use and it catches a lot of fish. I caught my new PB LM on Lake Barkley last month using one.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

what is the shaky head rig? and how do you rig one? i have heard about it but i didnt know exactly what it is.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Basically a worm (4-7 inch generally) on a lead head jig. Some companies are making a specific jig head with a longer shank and in some cases...a flattened portion of the head, to help the bait stand upright under water.

Spot Removers have both of these features and are my personal favorite.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

jignut said:


> Okay.... I've heard too many better bass fisherman talk about the shaky head worm rig and how well it's working.
> I know how to rig it but I was wondering if any of you have tried it.
> What is the technique once it hits the bottom ?
> Im sure there is some shaking to be done, thus the name, but should I be dragging it and shaking some more or just leave it there like a drop shot rig for awhile.


I do a combination of shaking and slowly dragging . Leave a tiny amount of slack in your flourocarbon line(it sinks) , this way you are just shaking the bait in pretty much the same spot without it moving towards you .

I use a shaky head for the bottom of my drop shot rig as well .


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

I really like the spot remover pro model . I like the screw in better than the push in type . Add a floating worm and hang on .


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

heyjay said:


> I really like the spot remover pro model . I like the screw in better than the push in type . Add a floating worm and hang on .
> 
> Do you fish a floating worm exclusively? I picked up some Robo Worms @ Dicks...can't wait to try them out.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

how do u rig it? like u would with a texas rig, or like u wold with a grub ad the open hook


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

robo worms work very well, but are much thinner and softer than other worms so they will tear easily, sometimes causing it to hang up more often. the best all around worms i've found are either the zoom 4'' finesse worn or the berkley power shakin' worm (5''). roboworm does make fatter worms, but you'll have to order them off of they're web site.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Robo worms are excelent!
But I am really found of zoom finesse worms.
2.99 for a 20 pack! Cant beat that.
They make an excellent bed fishing bait.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I like the Zoom finesse worms too. Got to try my Mann's hard nose finesse worms last monday...no fish, but I liked them.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I will third that on the Roboworms, they seem quite popular on the Elite series tour as well.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Just Texas rig it


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

young-gun21 said:


> Do you fish a floating worm exclusively? I picked up some Robo Worms @ Dicks...can't wait to try them out.


I almost always use a floating worm . I have some robo worms but only use them when I drop shot .

I like the 5/16 spot remover and a 6 inch floating worm . I start bigger and move to a smaller finesse type worm if needed .


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

What weight jig is best.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Depends on the situation.

If you are fishing deep or high winds where it is hard to feel the bait, use a 3/16. If it is calm and there is no problem with sensitivity, weight down to a 1/16.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

hawks right, depends on the situation, although i find that 3/16 oz. is my most productive almost all the time. you have to be able to feel the bait and the bottom. if the jigs too light you'll lose contact and won't fish it effectively. i would start with a heavier weight then lighten up once you get a feel for the technique.


----------



## bellyboater (Jun 26, 2004)

Is this set up good only on weedless areas. Can you throw it in areas with weeds?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

It is a texas rig setup, so yes


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

fishingredhawk said:


> It is a texas rig setup, so yes


I always use stand-up jigs when using a shaky head and a bullet type weight for texas rigged . The two look entirely different in the water .


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

You can texas rig the hook with a jig hook to make it weedless.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Shakey head is awesome...caught 4 largemouth with it today.....the Strike King 3X is a great worm to use....it is very bouyant!!


----------

